# Why is Lachowski so hyped on this forum?



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

I don't get why he's so hyped .

Just looks like a regular 5.5-6 PSL Justin Bieber tier prettyboy unfrauded without gigaphotoshopped pics










No seriously though, what's so good about him ? 

Hurr durr he can slay, hurr durr girls love him.

Yeah they even love this joke




Any random Tiktok Prettyboy could slay as hard as him if not harder on tinder experiments... Like this guy for example






Reminder he is 28 and looks like this










Meanwhile guys he would be invisible around at his age


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 31, 2021)

Never heard of him


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (May 31, 2021)

*ATTENTION EVERYONE THIS IS AN ETHNIC GREYCEL DO NOT ENGAGE JUST IGNORE*


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

littlesecret said:


> *ATTENTION EVERYONE THIS IS AN ETHNIC GREYCEL DO NOT ENGAGE JUST IGNORE*


even curries i know irl mog him facially


----------



## Lars (May 31, 2021)

he just have perfect harmony / ratios other models got insane bones and/or eyes


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (May 31, 2021)

another islamcel with daddy issues and pretend to hate on prettyboy so they dont get stoned


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 31, 2021)

*There's literally no man better looking than Francisco Lachowski*​And I'm not talking about 2007 Chico with autistic photos on his Facebook, I'm not talking about 2008 Francisco who won the Ford Men's Supermodel of the World in São Paulo and then won a Ford modelling contract and worked for Dior Homme, Versace, Dolce & Gabbana, DSquared, Gucci, Cavalli, Armani and others, I'm not talking about 2016 post-prime bearded Chico with two kids and married with Jessiann Gravel Beland, hell, I'm talking about 2010 Francisco with perfect facial harmony and universal appeal, 6'5" tall with perfect frame and bideltoid breadth, completely hooded eyes with aegyo sal and neutral canthal tilt with no scleral show and no upper eyelid exposure, flawless skin and perfect facial leanness, 1.88 fwhr, 0 on the NW scale, 7 cm interpupillary distance and 14.2cm of zygo width, forward grown maxilla and jawline with a massive skull.Francisco Lachowski comes very close to perfection. There are virtually no flaws in his facial appearance, the only flaws can be drawn when we go below the neck.. which is irrelevant when you consider his facial aesthetics.He has perfect maxillofacial growth which becomes evident from the zygomatic arches that project wide (adds facial width) and are round in shape in the tipping points. The nose is perfect: straight nasal septum indicates the face hasn't grown vertically more than it should at any point in developmental time so it doesn't appear hooked, it is also devoid of any obscure mal/formations, crookedness or deviation (some of which are typically caused by allergies or force trauma).He has near perfect dentofacial growth. While he has gotten some dental aid with orthodontics (evident from the appearance of his top central and lateral incisors+canines), his bite is perfect. You can tell this by looking at his lip posture, which is affected by the position of the mandible, and anyone will agree that it looks nice and balanced.The mandible is in an ideal position which means there's no malocclusion, and malocclusions have an enormous impact on the aesthetic appearance of the face. This is rare because with modern [western] diet and the rapid increase of allergies, it is extremely hard for most males to develop a nice looking jaw (not to mention that you need the appropriate testosterone levels and genetics to develop one). Lots of males that would normally develop a jaw similar to Lachowski's don't, because of mouth breathing or improper masticatory usage (the diet is too soft). It takes a perfect growing environment on top of good genes and hormone profile to develop a balanced facial structure like Lachowski's, and that's leaving out the individual features like the eye area, which in Lachowski's case is unique in itself.Now combine all this with the fact that he is over 6'2''. A good looking face with pretty features is hard to achieve when given a tall skeletal build. Most guys that you see with really pretty or handsome faces are 5'9'' to 5'11'', i.e. average height. You will very rarely see someone as aesthetic with masculine features as Francisco. You see beautiful women all the time and there's nothing admirable about being a pretty girl because it's so easily achievable and common. Beautiful men are an exception to the rule; something that should be admired, not only because of the beauty itself but the difficulty in achieving such beauty.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 31, 2021)

You're retarded


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> he just have perfect harmony / ratios other models got insane bones and/or eyes








no better than bieber


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> You're retarded


seethe 






looks shit


----------



## gamma (May 31, 2021)

PRIME chico was psl god 
But descended so hard


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

gamma said:


>



just put some cringy music over guy doing autistic shit = instant halo

seen it time and time again


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (May 31, 2021)

sikkunts me


----------



## gamma (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> just put some cringy music over guy doing autistic shit = instant halo
> 
> seen it time and time again


He was one of the best looking prettyboys when psl started (like in 2013 or something)
Now there are too many prettyboys, everybody is looksmaxxing


----------



## loksr (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> View attachment 1159085
> 
> 
> no better than bieber
> ...


we both know who wins in these two photos stop shitposting


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

gamma said:


> He was one of the best looking prettyboys when psl started (like in 2013 or something)
> Now there are too many prettyboys, everybody is looksmaxxing


i dont think he even mogs bieber

nowadays hes normie tier at best bru

he would struggle in mog battles with jameshowlett if he posted here


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

loksr said:


> we both know who wins in these two photos stop shitposting


nah


----------



## gamma (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> even curries i know irl mog him facially


Ok but now I wanna see the curries that mog Chico


----------



## loksr (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> nah


get glasses


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 31, 2021)

Because he’s a mogger. You don’t realize until you see him in motion or next to someone.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> i dont think he even mogs bieber
> 
> nowadays hes normie tier at best bru
> 
> ...


meanwhile you worship deathnic rats like her lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> even curries i know irl mog him facially


curries cant even mog the avg fat white guy


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Because he’s a mogger. You don’t realize until you see him in motion or next to someone.
> 
> View attachment 1159104
> View attachment 1159105


looks shit in first pic and second pic is shopped plus his top 0.00001% pic

looks like this on average in his "prime"

5 psl max


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> meanwhile you worship deathnic rats like her lol


he should mog battle her husband, they look like brothers


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> looks shit in first pic and second pic is shopped plus his top 0.00001% pic
> 
> looks like this on average in his "prime"
> 
> ...


Would mog you and your favorite psl god in motion


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> he should mog battle her husband, they look like brothers


chico is way better looking than him bruh


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> chico is way better looking than him bruh


i dont even think he mogs you



looksmaxxer234 said:


> Would mog you and your favorite psl god in motion


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> i dont even think he mogs you
> 
> 
> View attachment 1159161
> View attachment 1159162


Looks like shit. Chico has perfect harmony. All maher has is masculinity.


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Looks like shit. Chico has perfect harmony. All maher has is masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 1159165
> View attachment 1159167


invisible next to maher


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> invisible next to maher


They’re both almost the same height. So no.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Looks like shit. Chico has perfect harmony. All maher has is masculinity.
> 
> View attachment 1159165
> View attachment 1159167


maher mogs in those gifs, guy looks like he could fucking split your skull in half. giga intimidating if you saw him irl


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> They’re both almost the same height. So no.


maher would top him probably


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> maher mogs in those gifs, guy looks like he could fucking split your skull in half. giga intimidating if you saw him irl


is it even something to say dude

they are legit 3-3.5 psl points apart


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> maher mogs in those gifs, guy looks like he could fucking split your skull in half. giga intimidating if you saw him irl


Intimidating does not equal attractive. Chico looks like a ken doll because his face is perfect.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 31, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Intimidating does not equal attractive. Chico looks like a ken doll because his face is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 1159178


chico looks a twink though, he doesn't even have the appeal maher does, maher literally conquers the world on any foid that isn't 16 or bisexual.
He is both intimidating and extremely attractive which is ideal, it's dimorphic as shit.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> chico looks a twink though, he doesn't even have the appeal maher does, maher literally conquers the world on any foid that isn't 16 or bisexual.
> He is both intimidating and extremely attractive which is ideal, it's dimorphic as shit.


Cope


----------



## AhmedBakr (May 31, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> chico looks a twink though, he doesn't even have the appeal maher does, maher literally conquers the world on any foid that isn't 16 or bisexual.
> He is both intimidating and extremely attractive which is ideal, it's dimorphic as shit.











not even close


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> is it even something to say dude
> 
> they are legit 3-3.5 psl points apart




Beard frauder chico to cover his short chin vs naturally majestic hyper-masc gigachad chin height Maher.


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 31, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


maher mogs.
chico is still good looking though and that doesn't take anyway from his attractiveness during his prime which barely lasted


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 31, 2021)

AhmedBakr said:


> View attachment 1159208
> View attachment 1159206
> 
> 
> not even close


the one the right would absolutely demolish in clubs


----------

